# NEWBIE



## morggy1824 (Jan 31, 2008)

​ 
Hi everyone. New to this and the whole baby thing. 

Me & my partner have been married 14months by civilpartnership in stoke-on-trent...A good day was had by all..even our mothers lol. 
We finally found our soulmate in each other..  

I've just had my 39th .My partner is 36 and has an 18yr old daughter.
I must admit until i met my wife i'd never considered myself 'mother material.'
But time ticks on and we are now on the baby trail .

I've been tracking my BBT for 3 months and my periods r regular so far..
I've just obtained an opk teststrip pack which i'm going to use nxt wk for the 1st time to check out my ovulation/LH surge.

My wife laughs at how prepared i like to be about things...but i like as much information as possible before i go into things...n  is the biggest decision of all!!

I have lesbian pregnancy books (xmas prezzie from my brother), we've asked everyone we know to spread the word about our wanting a baba. 
We can't afford a clinic so r looking for a sperm  donor.

I think i've bored every1 enough for now...sorry...nervous & broody!! 

Hope to chat soon.


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Morrgy, welcome to the boards!!

Congrats on the civil partnership, sounds like you had a good day!!

I think preparation is a good thing, hope the peesticks go well, bloody things, I remember the backspray on to my hand only too well...sorry if tmi!!   

Good luck with the donor hunt, there a few websites that you can look for donors on, others know more about that than me as our donor was one of our bezzie mates!!

nervous and broody is fine, I'm still nervous and broody and I'm due a baby in 16 weeks   .

We had no donor and I felt really crappy when I first joined this site last year but things have happened for us, we have been very lucky. Hope this year brings the same luck for you, the girs on here are great, really supportive and freindly!!

enjoy chattin!

Emma


----------



## nickster (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello Morrgy

Welcome to FF... I'm sure you'll get all the support and advice you need here.

Enjoy! 

Nicky


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Morrgy and welcome!

Nothing wrong with being prepared!! I'm like that too. 

And I know what Pem means about the backspray. After an embarrassing discussion with the OKP helpline, where I went to complain about my test being faulty, I was told I had "overwetted" it and broken it myself! I always pee in a cup and dip now.

There are some great people on this board, with lots ok useful knowledge, so dive in and make yourself at home. I'll add you to our "who's who?" list when I get a mo.

Take care,
Minty
xxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome to FF, wishing you lots of luck as you embark on your journey.  I hope you find the support and advice on this site as valuable as I have.


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Morggy,

Welcome to the boards - another midlands couple! 

Being prepared is definitely a good thing, though it can make the time that things take when you want to start even more nerve-wracking to get through. We found our sperm donor through the parenting boards at rainbow network and he's been fab, but you have to be pretty careful as there are also some very strange characters out there too. I've also known people to find a good donor through sperm donors worldwide: http://www.free-sperm-donations.com although I think there's a small charge to access contact details on there.

I'm with you on the money front. Although we could probably have afforded a clinic initially, it took us 18 cycles of trying before we successfully conceived and there's no way we'd have been able to try for so long paying clinic rates.

When you do find a donor its well worth writing a contract defining your expectations in terms of roles, financial contributions, names on the birth certificate, parental rights, inheritance etc. It won't be legally binding but it will serve as a good way to make sure you're on the same page with your donor and to serve as a reference point should any disputes arise in the future.

Good luck! And welcome again. 

Gina.


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi newbie!
Welcome to the boards and the whole TTC palava! Good luck with it all.

Gina - what a lovely pic of Ember - laughing away, so chirpy.


----------

